
news.ycombinator.com Feature Requests - lucks

======
dfranke
There's already an official thread for feature requests:
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=363.

------
python_kiss
1\. Automatically convert http:// text into links. 2\. Use Ajax to 1up points.
3\. I have 29 points on my account but I don't know where I got them from. A
tracking algo would be appreciated. 4\. atm, topics are promoted to front page
with just 2 points. Increase this limit in order to attract more worthy
content to the "top" category.

Let me know if you need help with any of these. They probably require less
than 20 minutes to implement.

------
lucks
I have a couple of feature requests:

1.) I just posted a comment with a typo, but I could not correct it, so an
edit feature, or at least a preview feature before you submit the comment
would be helpful.

2.) A bigger box to write these comments! I find these one line comment
discussions very confusing, and I wonder if they would be limited if there was
a bigger comment box (I am already getting a scrollbar with a comment this
long).

3.) Some way to see posts that have drifted off the top and new pages. Someone
told me about a post that apparently just got knocked off one of these pages
and I can't get it. This is a complicated feature request because I really do
like only having to look through a couple of pages to see what is new (a real
plus on the simplicity side). But not being able to find a good post that
someone sent you is not good.

4.) A 'track-this-discussion' feature. I am sure you have something like this
in the admin console for the site. If there is a really long discussion that
is a few days old, and someone posts a reply to my comment, odds are I am not
going to see this reply unless I am very vigilant on that page. I think some
sort of tracking or alert system (of course optional) would be nice so that
you will be alerted (emailed or possibly some sort of user message in the top
right corner when you log in). Se mediawiki's 'Watch This Page' feature.

~~~
jwecker
At the bottom of the main page is a link where you can add feature requests.
Also you should be able to edit your posts- look carefully for the edit link
for your post. And welcome to the site :)

~~~
lucks
Well here is another feature request then - make the Feature Request, and edit
links more noticeable. But thanks for the tip.

